# Very odd situation with DRI [SOLVED]

## WakkaDojo

I have a sony VAIO vgn-fs620/w. Here's some information about my graphics controller:

```
wakka home # lspci | grep 915

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
```

Also, I don't have agp:

```
wakka home # lspci | grep agp

wakka home #

```

 (no output!)

But anyway, before getting too off topic here, DRI is enabled:

```
wakka home # glxinfo | grep render

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x73

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2

```

I looked this up and I found a couple of forums claiming it was a mesa bug, so I unmasked the latest mesa and updated to it. Still, the same error. But DRI works... but I have that strange error. 

I will note that after getting DRI to work I noticed a graphics performance boost, but maybe I didn't get everything out of it. Any ideas?

For the heck of it, here's my xorg.conf:

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        #FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"

        #FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"

        #FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"

        #FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"

        #FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"

        #FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"

        #FontPath       "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"

        # path to defoma fonts

        FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver  "synaptics"

        Identifier      "Mouse1"

#       Option  "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option  "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option  "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option  "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option  "TouchpadOff" "2"

        Option  "MinSpeed" "0.45"

        Option  "MaxSpeed" "0.75"

        Option  "AccelFactor" "0.020"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        ChipSet     "915G"

#       Card        "i810 915G"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes   "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes   "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes   "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes   "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Modes   "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group   0

        Mode    0666

EndSectionLast edited by WakkaDojo on Thu Nov 15, 2007 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

WakkaDojo,

agp is not shown in lspci. You do have it - its Intel. You don't have an AGP socket but the interface is there, buried in your combined North bridge and graphics controller chip.

Your Xorg startup log is more useful than your xorg.conf. xorg.conf tells us what you asked Xorg to do. /var/log/Xorg.0.log tells us what Xorg is actually doing and more to the point, not doing.

----------

## WakkaDojo

It didn't all fit, but there should be plenty of information there. There are some clusters of errors similar to the one that showed up when i was checking DRI. If you need more info i'll post the tail end of that log.

[see below]Last edited by WakkaDojo on Tue Oct 09, 2007 11:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## WakkaDojo

Good point! Here's the output from Xorg.0.log, I cut out all the modeline junk.

[code:1:6660d7f26d]wakka ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux wakka 2.6.22-gentoo-r8-wakka #7 SMP Sun Oct 7 21:15:16 EDT 2007 i686

Build Date: 01 October 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Oct  9 16:34:35 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/unifont" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

        /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

        /usr/share/fonts/terminus,

        /usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e4bc0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2590 card 104d,81b7 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,2592 card 104d,81b8 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,2792 card 104d,81b8 rev 03 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,2668 card 104d,81bb rev 03 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2658 card 104d,81b9 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2659 card 104d,81b9 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,265a card 104d,81b9 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,265b card 104d,81b9 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,265c card 104d,81b9 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev d3 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2641 card 104d,81b9 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,266f card 104d,81b9 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,266a card 104d,81b9 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:03:0: chip 104c,ac8e card 2400,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 06:03:2: chip 104c,802e card 104d,818f rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:03:3: chip 104c,ac8f card 104d,8190 rev 00 class 01,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 06:04:0: chip 8086,4220 card 8086,2751 rev 05 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 06:08:0: chip 8086,1068 card 104d,81d0 rev 03 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,6,7), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xb0100000 - 0xb01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (6:3:0), (6,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0340 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x30000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xb0080000/19, 0xc0000000/28, 0xb0040000/18, I/O @ 0x1800/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0x34000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xb0107000 - 0xb0107fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xb0106000 - 0xb0106fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xb0105000 - 0xb0105fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xb0100000 - 0xb0103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xb0104000 - 0xb01047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xb0107000 - 0xb0107fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xb0106000 - 0xb0106fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xb0105000 - 0xb0105fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xb0100000 - 0xb0103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xb0104000 - 0xb01047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xb0107000 - 0xb0107fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xb0106000 - 0xb0106fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xb0105000 - 0xb0105fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xb0100000 - 0xb0103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xb0104000 - 0xb01047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ,

        965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(**) Chipset override: 915G

(**) Chipset 915G found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xb0107000 - 0xb0107fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xb0106000 - 0xb0106fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xb0105000 - 0xb0105fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xb0100000 - 0xb0103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xb0104000 - 0xb01047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xb0107000 - 0xb0107fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xb0106000 - 0xb0106fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xb0105000 - 0xb0105fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xb0100000 - 0xb0103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xb0104000 - 0xb01047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

        [32] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [33] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 915GM

(**) intel(0): Chipset: "915G"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xB0080000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using XAA for acceleration

(--) intel(0): Will try to allocate texture pool for old Mesa 3D driver.

(II) intel(0): Will try to reserve 32768 kiB of AGP aperture space

        for the DRM memory manager.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "LVDSDDC_C" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 7872 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)915GM/910ML/915MS Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.

(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.

(II) intel(0): Output TV has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS using initial mode 1280x800

(II) intel(0): Monitoring connected displays enabled

(II) intel(0): detected 256 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 7932 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MS[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

        [2] 0   0       0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MS[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xb0107000 - 0xb0107fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xb0106000 - 0xb0106fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xb0105000 - 0xb0105fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xb0100000 - 0xb0103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xb0104000 - 0xb01047ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xb0004000 - 0xb00043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xb0003fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xb0040000 - 0xb007ffff (0x40000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xb0080000 - 0xb00fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0x34000000 - 0x3407ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [18] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [19] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [20] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [21] 0  0       0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IS[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001810 - 0x0000181f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [34] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [35] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x00001807 (0x8) IX[B](B)

        [36] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [37] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 110080 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 440316 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

               large DRI memory manager reservation:

(II) intel(0): Allocating 4860 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Success.

(II) intel(0): Increasing the scanline pitch to allow tiling mode (1280 -> 2048).

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x1f820000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00032fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x1f832000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x00040000-0x03037fff: front buffer (49120 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x03038000-0x03047fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x04000000-0x04ffffff: back buffer (10240 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x05000000-0x05ffffff: depth buffer (10240 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x06000000-0x07ffffff: DRI memory manager (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x08000000-0x09ffffff: textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): back buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): depth buffer is tiled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) intel(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0078000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0078000 to 0xb7b6b000

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0040000

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): Unable to use TTM-based memory manager with DRM version 1.6

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xb0080000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xc0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] init sarea width,height = 1280 x 1280 (pitch 2048)

(II) intel(0): [drm] Mapping front buffer

(II) intel(0): [drm] Front Buffer = 0x28008000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Back Buffer = 0xc4000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Depth Buffer = 0xc5000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] textures = 0xc8000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x03038000 (pgoffset 12344)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x04000000 (pgoffset 16384)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x05000000 (pgoffset 20480)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x08000000 (pgoffset 32768)

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211

(**) Option "Protocol" "auto"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse0: Sensitivity: 1

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

(--) Mouse1 auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event6

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "on"

(**) Option "TouchpadOff" "2"

(--) Mouse1 touchpad found

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

(--) Mouse0: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Mouse1 auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event6

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

(--) Mouse1 touchpad found

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV

(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "LVDSDDC_C:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS

(II) intel(0): Output TV disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output TV

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetKbdSettings - type: -1 rate: 78 delay: 282 snumlk: 0

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

Synaptics DeviceOff called

(II) intel(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0078000 at 0xb7b6b000

(EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0

(EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0

(EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 0

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 1

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 3

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 4

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 110080 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 440316 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

               large DRI memory manager reservation:

(II) intel(0): Allocating 3420 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Success.

(II) intel(0): Increasing the scanline pitch to allow tiling mode (1280 -> 2048).

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x1f820000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00032fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x1f832000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x00040000-0x024f7fff: front buffer (37600 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x024f8000-0x02507fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02800000-0x02ffffff: back buffer (6400 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x03000000-0x037fffff: depth buffer (6400 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x03800000-0x057fffff: textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): back buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): depth buffer is tiled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) intel(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0078000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0078000 to 0xb7b6b000

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0040000

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xb0080000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xc0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] init sarea width,height = 1280 x 800 (pitch 2048)

(II) intel(0): [drm] Mapping front buffer

(II) intel(0): [drm] Front Buffer = 0x28008000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Back Buffer = 0xc2800000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Depth Buffer = 0xc3000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] textures = 0xc3800000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x024f8000 (pgoffset 9464)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x02800000 (pgoffset 10240)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x03000000 (pgoffset 12288)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x03800000 (pgoffset 14336)

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now disabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now enabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0):   Output LVDS is connected to pipe B

(II) intel(0):   Output TV is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(--) RandR disabled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) Mouse1 auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event6

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

(--) Mouse1 touchpad found

Synaptics DeviceOff called

(II) intel(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0078000 at 0xb7b6b000

(EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0

(EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0

(EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 0

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 1

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 2

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 3

(II) intel(0): xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 4

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 110080 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 440316 kB available

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers and 

               large DRI memory manager reservation:

(II) intel(0): Allocating 3420 scanlines for pixmap cache

(II) intel(0): Success.

(II) intel(0): Increasing the scanline pitch to allow tiling mode (1280 -> 2048).

(II) intel(0): Memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB, 0x1f820000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00032fff: overlay registers (4 kB, 0x1f832000 physical)

(II) intel(0): 0x00040000-0x024f7fff: front buffer (37600 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x007bf000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x024f8000-0x02507fff: xaa scratch (64 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x02800000-0x02ffffff: back buffer (6400 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x03000000-0x037fffff: depth buffer (6400 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x03800000-0x057fffff: textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): front buffer is not tiled

(II) intel(0): back buffer is tiled

(II) intel(0): depth buffer is tiled

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) intel(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe0078000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe0078000 to 0xb7b6b000

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0040000

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xb0080000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0xc0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] init sarea width,height = 1280 x 800 (pitch 2048)

(II) intel(0): [drm] Mapping front buffer

(II) intel(0): [drm] Front Buffer = 0x28008000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Back Buffer = 0xc2800000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Depth Buffer = 0xc3000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] textures = 0xc3800000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x007bf000 (pgoffset 1983)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x024f8000 (pgoffset 9464)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x02800000 (pgoffset 10240)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x03000000 (pgoffset 12288)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x03800000 (pgoffset 14336)

(II)

----------

## WakkaDojo

I tried to work on DRI using this tutorial: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Direct_rendering_on_Intel_Extreme_Graphics_(855GM)_chipsets

I did the first routine. I got the same error, AND it broke my sony_acpi. I reinstalled sony_acpi and it STILL doesn't work.

So now I have the same error with DRI AND my sony_acpi is broken (the module fails to load when I boot the kernel). I restored my kernel to where it was before and still the same problems now. There are two of them, instead of one. Excellent...

EDIT: I fixed sony_acpi. Apparently the module had been misplaced. Still the same DRI problem, though.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

WakkaDojo,

Its going well until you get to 

```
(EE) intel(0): I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0 
```

That suggests that Xorg cannot get the vertical blanking IRQ for some reason.

Look in  /proc/interrupts,  is there an IRQ allocated to the video card ?

Is there a BIOS option to endable/disbale the Video (VGA) Interrupt - it must be enabled.

Post your  /proc/interrupts if you are not sure what you are looking at.

----------

## WakkaDojo

Yep, so far as I can tell it's being identified;

```
wakka proc # cat interrupts | grep i915

 16:     994707   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb5, HDA Intel, i915@pci2.0

```

One thing to note is I compiled my whole system without the aiglx flag. Could this have something to do with the problem? Perhaps X found some other glx driver that is buggy or something. I don't use compiz, and have yet to encounter an X-windows crash due to this curious error. As far as I can tell my kernel is compiled well and DRI is working. 

Would you suggest I enable the aiglx use flag then emerge -e world, or just say: well, DRI works, so just forget it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

WakkaDojo,

That looks ok, your video card is sharing IRQ 16. Sharining this way is harmless.

According to ufed, there is no aiglx use flag. Where did you get the name from ?

Your kernel is in good shape. All the /dev entires that are supposed to be created are there, so I don't think its a kernel issue.

----------

## WakkaDojo

I've been reading around a lot -- the aiglx use flag is actually obsolete, it comes built in with x now. I tinkered with my xorg.conf, and for some reason I saw a 3% performance increase... weird. I think it's because I switched drivers. Check it out, I think the major change was enabling AIGLX in the server layout section. If it looks good then I won't worry about it anymore. Thanks for all the help!!! I learned a lot while messing with the direct rendering.

```
wakka ~ $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Mouse1"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

(unimportant stuff here)

Section "Module"

#       Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

(some more unimportant stuff) 

Section "Device"

#       Option      "NoAccel"    "false"

        Option      "DRI"        "true"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

#       VideoRam    20000

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        ChipSet     "915G"

#       Card        "i810 915G"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

(some irrelevant resolution settings and such)

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group   0

        Mode    0666

EndSection
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

WakkaDojo,

Check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors.

```
grep -B10 EE /var/log/Xorg.0/log
```

will give the error line and 10 lines of contect Before it

----------

## WakkaDojo

No errors!

```

wakka ~ # grep -B10 '(EE)' /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux wakka 2.6.22-gentoo-r8-wakka #11 SMP Wed Oct 1001:09:10 EDT 2007 i686

Build Date: 01 October 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

```

I compiled the i915 module into the kernel and enabled the aiglx driver in my xorg script. Maybe that took care of whatever errors I had in vey Xorg.0.log, though they seemed somewhat disjoint from the warnings I was getting.

----------

## WakkaDojo

The strange warning went away upon the latest mesa update. Recalling above I got the following output:

```
glxinfo | grep render

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x73

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2 
```

It is now

```
glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20061017 x86/MMX/SSE2
```

It was just a dev output or something.

----------

